
Avoid crime hotspots in London with new app - neverminder
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/techandgadgets/avoid-crime-hotspots-in-london-with-new-app-a3218926.html
======
Borogravia
Oh, look - it's the "help twitchy white people feel safe" app. Illustrative
that we're making this kind of thing, rather than anything that might actually
help make neighborhoods safer.

